# What fountain pen has pleasantly surprised you?



## MTHall720 (May 29, 2014)

I am not in the high end of the fountain pen world. The two pens under $100.00 that I have been very happy with are the Lamy Safari and the silver anniversary Levenger True Writer.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Pilot Metropolitan is under $20 and amazing. Also check out the Jinhao 450 and 750. They are under $10 and actually pretty good. If you want a gold nib try the Platinum 5000. It’s a 14k gold nib and under $70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Nemosene. Picked up recently. Very basic plastic, clear demonstrator, steel stub nib. Mine's 0.6mm, which is still fairly broad. Wet enough to support the line width, quite stable flow. No drying issue after a 2 day park...which isn't real long, but it's a pretty good test.

Still too broad for general use but it's a fun piece.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Almost all of them. The early Generation 1 Sheaffer Cartridge (school pens) were amazing. My Platinum Modern series pens are absolutely fantastic. Caran d'Ache Ecridor steel nibs are superb.


----------



## scorpius73 (Mar 25, 2008)

I really like my medium point Lamy 2000 and my Sailor Pro Gear Slim with fine point.


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

I've been wondering the same thing. I'm not sure what to do


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Try this! Amazingly smooth!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjl1775 (Mar 5, 2015)

There are a ton of good quality fountain pens for under a 100, and that doubles if you start looking at the used market as well.

Some that are you do not here much of unless in the fountain pen world to look at are some of the Chinese brands. Wing-sung has a piston filler for 20-40 depending upon where you buy it. The the moon pens are a good value as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeCrow (Sep 7, 2016)

The Lamy 2,000. It's a workhorse, but it feels so very good in the hand due to the material it's made of. It's not the prettiest I've seen but at least it has a more "modern" vibe to it. I actually purchased a second one to use with a different ink.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I picked up a TWSBI Eco-T in fine point, and for $30, it's a solid writer. The nib (SS) is a little scratchy, but that is to be expected. I agree with the poster that spoke of the used market. That is where you find great deals. If you're on Instagram, follow @virtualpenshow It's a marketplace that focuses on private sellers. I've bought and sold several pens that way, including my favorite pen. My Sailor Pro Gear Millecolore.


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

I have tried a lot of awesome pens, but I can honestly say the one that pleasantly surprised me the most is the Platinum Preppy. I can't get over how smooth it is, flows beautifully and the price is what made it a shocker. It really was a "what the heck, why not" purchase. Pop a converter on there and some really nice ink and it's great!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Sheaffer Ferrari Intensity - paid $30 from $90 - when posted great weight, balance and steel nib writes smoothly and flows perfectly
Im used to very expensive, often rather erratic, vintage and this new thing is a delight


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

Platinum Preppy. $2.00 plastic with steel nib fountain pen (like the Pilot Varsity) but it is c/c refillable. Once it gets going it goes good -- smooth with no skips or hard starts. (Though I suspect that at this price there is probably some QC variation.)


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

MID said:


> Platinum Preppy. $2.00 plastic with steel nib fountain pen (like the Pilot Varsity) but it is c/c refillable. Once it gets going it goes good -- smooth with no skips or hard starts. (Though I suspect that at this price there is probably some QC variation.)


Platinum is really good at QC for the price actually. You'd be surprised. If you don't like c/c you can eyedropper convert it - look it up on youtube for walkthrough. You can store like 5 or 6 mL of ink that way.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

My least expensive ones. Those with the steel nibs: the new Pilot "Metropolitan" fountain pens, Kaweco "Sport", Parker "Vector", etc. They typically are fast starting, as well as present sharp and consistent line, and smooth writing. You usually have to spend much more to get the opposite of all these benefits.

heb


----------



## stylophile (Sep 30, 2018)

A few inexpensive pens that I've been very impressed with the quality of: Diplomat Aero (excellent build quality and nib tune) and Platinum 3776.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

I am really pleased with my Aurora 888P from the late 1950s. It has a modern Platinum cartridge in it and by using the Platinum adapter for International Standard cartridges have used Diamine and J Herbin cartridges successfully.

Second from top:









the adapter:


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

I have several nice Pilots and Lamys, but was surprised by how well the TWSBI 580 and Eco write. I prefer M or B nibs generally, but even the TWSBI F nib writes very well. Agree it's a bit scratchy but with time it's smoothed out well. For $25 or so the Eco is a bargain.


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Agreed. Both my Eco and Vac 700R are phenomenal writers. I’d also have to mention the Lamy 2000 and Pilot Custom 823 as being superb, even though I’m a Pelikan fanboy through and through.


----------



## Mechayoshi (Jun 8, 2016)

Duplicate?


----------



## Mechayoshi (Jun 8, 2016)

My Platinum Preppy has been the smoothest 5 dollar pen ever. I got the converter for it. My recently owned Twisbi Eco is also good but it cost 30. My Wing Sung is good for 1.30 though on the dry side.

Bad experiences: Jinhao x450. Too wet, leaked in cap a bit heavy but beautiful. Even a 15 dollar Goulet replacement nib don’t help much. Waste of five dollars.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

City74 said:


> Pilot Metropolitan is under $20 and amazing.


Yep. They're the absolute best performance value out there. They could sell them for triple the price and they'd still be a deal.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

City74 said:


> Pilot Metropolitan is under $20 and amazing.


Yep. They're the absolute best performance value out there. They could sell them for triple the price and they'd still be a deal.


----------



## 32768 Hz (Feb 5, 2015)

At work I have two different desks and have a Pilot Metropolitan with Herbin Perle Noire ink at one and a TWSBI Eco with Iroshizuku Kon-peki (Deep Azure Blue) ink at the other. Nothing terribly fancy, but they all work very well.

However, my "walking around" fountain pens are Pilot Varsitys. Given that you can buy them for less than $2 each, they're just about the best deal in the fountain pen world. Of course they aren't perfect (that would be asking too much) but they are trouble-free, and work quite well. Definitely a pleasant surprise.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

i like my Platinum 3776 .


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Another vote for the Pilot Metropolitan, although the supplied squeeze converter is no good for air travel (leaks) so switch to a CON-40 or other piston converter that will fit.


----------



## JayLecoe (Sep 23, 2018)

"Jules" by Dragon Pens- it has ink.... check it out, you'll see what I mean


----------



## JayLecoe (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm a big fan of the Lamy Safari


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought a Nemosine Singularity a few weeks ago and gosh that nib is smooth for a $20 pen


----------



## Robbo12 (Nov 5, 2018)

I've been impressed with a Caran d' ache pen I recently acquired. It's funny how a quality fountain pen improves my handwriting .


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

JayLecoe said:


> I'm a big fan of the Lamy Safari


Same here.

I have a plain black one with an EF nib. It's my go to daily jotter.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nessun Dorma (Jan 16, 2018)

I recently picked up a Waldmann Tuscany fountain pen (Rose gold plating & chocolate colour) which has exceeded my expectations for an under $500 pen. In fact, it feels better and smoother to write with that many of my other (more expensive) pens.


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

I second anything TWSBI.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

It's generally the pens that go against type: my OS Balance with the flex nib, an Azure Vacumatic & Touchdown with pleasantly soft nibs rather than the usual nails & the Skyline with the flex stub. 

Other than that, i was pleasantly surprised with the stubbish line variation the Lamy 2000 pust down.


----------



## newkid (Feb 8, 2006)

An all black Pelikan M120 from the 1970's with a fine nib. This is the version manufactured by Merz & Krell.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

barutanseijin said:


> It's generally the pens that go against type: my OS Balance with the flex nib, an Azure Vacumatic & Touchdown with pleasantly soft nibs rather than the usual nails & the Skyline with the flex stub.


Ahh...the one that got away.

I've heard that, altho they made very few of them, Sheaffer's flex nibs are outstanding.

Was at the LA Pen Show maybe 25 years ago. Rob Morrison was there, selling and showing off the nibs by doing his *beautiful* calligraphy work. He had a pair of jade green Balances...nice and clean. Regular and OS. Both with flex. The regular size was a good price, as I recall.

But, well...I'd blown my budget. <sigh> Didn't do it.


----------



## deluxio (Apr 12, 2019)

I have alot of fancy pens, and they are of course good. But the TWSBI 580 with the Stub has absolutely blown me away


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Second that.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Twsbi Go is really good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

My two last acquisitions: Conklin Mark Twain and Conklin Nozac


----------



## Stef23 (Apr 16, 2019)

Funny that, I've always been in love with pens (and watches) and buying normal pens and fountains for all my life, like a kind of maniac... They are my only hobbies and I am lucky enough to have collected more that 3500 pens and fps in my entire life. From plastic BICs and Parkers till MB, Bulgari, David Oscarson and so on. I literally love many of them, but there are two that are incredible special for me to write with: one american handmade fully tailored by me and......... my Lamys Safari.... !! I know sound weird because they are mostly plastic economic pens, but this is the reality to me...


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

I picked up a couple of Conklin Duragraphs for my daughters two years ago and both pens write really well, especially considering they were about $50 each.


----------



## nagov (Mar 29, 2017)

For me it is the Pilot 74. I thought it would be inferior to some of the flagship pilot pens, but it is probably one of the best value pilots out there. Perfect mix of traditional fountain pen feel, with modern reliability.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

I received a Sheaffer School Pen as a loaner and have enjoyed it so much, I've started hunting for one to purchase.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Conklin and twisbi are great. I’ve Ben very surprised by Laban these days as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

After wearing out two Shaeffer pens in ca. 30 years, I got a TWSBI Diamond. Fraction of the cost, performs at least as well. I was very surprised and am still extremely pleased with this pen / purchase.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

My inexpensive Kaweco pocket model w/fine point. One of the smoothest writers in my accumulation.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Recently bought a Conklin All American with a fine Bock nib. That , together with my TWSBI eco are the current favorites. The All American is my first large pen & surprisingly very good for extended periods of writing.


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

A Schneider Smart. Excellent quality nib for the price. Writes nicely, not smooth like my Mont Blanc, but not rough either like the ****e Bic ones.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Twsbi Eco. I don’t like larger pens and typically don’t like Fine nibs but I bought this pen and it’s both but it’s actually a really nice writer and especially at the price. My 2nd place would go to the Diplomat Magnum


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Twsbi Eco. I don’t like larger pens and typically don’t like Fine nibs but I bought this pen and it’s both but it’s actually a really nice writer and especially at the price. My 2nd place would go to the Diplomat Magnum


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

Right out of the box would be my Gold Barrel, Zig Zag design Pilot Metropolitan with medium nib. I wasn't expecting much for $15. Turned out to be an good writing pen for the price. Also came in a decent looking case. Design makes it look more high end than it really is but not over the top, and came with a squeeze converter. Would make a great first fountain pen for most people IMHO.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

VIzione said:


> Right out of the box would be my Gold Barrel, Zig Zag design Pilot Metropolitan with medium nib. I wasn't expecting much for $15. Turned out to be an good writing pen for the price. Also came in a decent looking case. Design makes it look more high end than it really is but not over the top, and came with a squeeze converter. Would make a great first fountain pen for most people IMHO.


I just got that pen in Silver

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Lamy 2000 for me as well. I had seen photos of the pen and thought it looked dull an uninteresting. I'm not entirely sure why, but I eventually decided to try it out on a whim. Probably because of all the positive reviews I had seen. When I actually got it, I was impressed with how solid it felt, while at the same time being ultra lightweight. The clip felt unusually robust, the piston was solid, and the snap cap felt more secure than I had expected. In person the brushed finish took on more depth, and I found the pen was comfortable to use even for extended periods of time. I also liked that I could see the ink level if I wanted, but the windows were low profile enough to disappear under normal use. It was such a joy to use that I started to think about it differently and really came to like its minimalist Bauhaus design. 

On a side note, I believe the 2000 has been in production for the second longest amount of time for a pen, with the Montblanc 149 being the first. Very different pens, but each classics in their own right.


----------



## Aurantinaut (Jun 29, 2019)

Pilot Metropolitan, hands down. I think that even after the price increase, it`s incredible value for the money (the only downside is the proprietary cartridge/converter). Somehow the Japanese just get pens right, and I'm thinking about getting a Decimo rectractable fountain pen. I haven't had a single Pilot fountain pen I didn't like, and I have like maybe 10 or so - three Metropolitans, and a number of Plumix pens in different nib sizes. All of them wrote perfectly out of the box.


----------



## hmalik (Oct 19, 2015)

Italix Paron's essential. About $60 and an absolute joy and smoooooth writer. Feel is solid and nib has a nice flex.

The Parson's Essential


----------



## Max Dog (Mar 2, 2013)

Lamy Safari. To be honest they did not appeal to me at first. That gripping section put me off, and I thought the clip made the pen look rather ugly. I did eventually end up getting one just to have a knock about pen I didn't have to worry about and run inks through it that I wouldn't dare use in my more expensive pens. I rather like the feel of the pen with the EF nib and gripping section give it a nice precise feel as you write. And it writes well, and feels solid like it might outlast a lot of my more expensive pens. I gave a few as gifts to introduce some people to the world of fountain pens and they love it, and recently told me they use the Lamy's almost every day now! The Lamy Safari looks kind of grow on you, especially the matte colored ones for me that come with the blacked out nib, like my Charcoal and Petrol Safaris. They can actually look stealthy. It's interesting the Montblanc M that came out a few years ago have some similar styling cues from the Safari. The flat edge of the barrel and clip for example, and even down to the shape of the nib. Turns out it's not such an ugly pen after all. Very functional and writes well for the money.


----------

